# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  I need help with plans for emigration to the Russian Federation.

## Robert Swain

As you saw in the subject, I want to become a Russian citizen when I am older.  I think I would like to be a teacher of English in a public school and then privately tutor students in the Russian language for an extra fee. 
I need a lot of help with figuring out my plans,  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
So far, my plan is to get a degree in the Russian language and in education while I'm in America.  Then I'll stay in America long enough to pay off my student loans, being a teacher of the Russian language (or possibly history.) 
Once I am fluent in the Russian language, I want to move to Russia.  Moscow specifically. 
I am pretty sure I understand citizenship laws.  The rules are I have to 1) Speak Russian, 2) Have a work Visa, 3) Not commit any crime, 4) Become naturalized by living in the Russian Federation for at least 5 years. 
I am currently learning the Russian language.  I don't know very much of it, but I am studying it every day and I hope to be fluent within the next decade. 
ANY tips or suggestions regarding emigration to the Russian Federation would be GREATLY appreciated. 
*Edit* 
It has come to my attention that I've posted this in the wrong section.  I apologize.  Any advice would still be appreciated.

----------


## Romik

Hi Robert,
Actually it's strange that you have such attitude to Russia with that propaganda against it out there...
Why you want to move here? Russia is not so a bad place but actually in the USA conditions are better.
As I see that you want to get degree in the Russian language I think it would not be useful here as far as unlikely you would teach Russian here. In point of view of work I think it'd better to get degree in the English language. Russian-speaking teachers of English with not good knowing of it get fee quite a lot.

----------


## sperk

Maybe you should go live and work there for awhile to see if you really want to become a citizen. You have to consider what career or life you would lead there. Your options in America are so much greater, unless of course you want to teach ESL to Russians as a career. "Real jobs" will most likely be beyond your reach because of language and cultural barriers. Then consider earnings and lifestyle, quality of life.

----------


## delog

> As you saw in the subject, I want to become a Russian citizen when I am older. I think I would like to be a teacher of English in a public school and then privately tutor students in the Russian language for an extra fee.

 You want emigrate to Russia and become a teacher... This is the most crazy idea I've ever heard. Do you have any idea what is a teacher in Russia? It is like heaven and hell if you want to compare educational work in US and RF. Be ready to work 12 hour per day (often in saturday and sunday too) and earn about $1 per your real working hour, not per declared hours.

----------


## Robert Swain

To everyone: 
I know that it sounds like a crazy idea, but I'm honestly not too concerned about making a lot of money.  I've loved everything Russian since I was a small child and it is my dream to live there.  I know that the conditions may be bad, but I think living my dream would be worth the poor conditions. 
I've spoken with one of my friends who lives in Moscow, and he says that public school students would not be that interested in learning English anyway.  With that knowledge, I think that teaching in a private school might be a better idea.  What do you guys think?

----------


## chaika

>tips or suggestions regarding emigration
My suggestion -- forget about it. Russia these days is no place to live. Especially if you have had the luxury of living in the US. Have you even been there on a visit? Probably an extremely high percentage of things you take for granted here are not available there. For instance, in Moscow the hot water system is city-wide, not heated in each individual building as it is here. And they turn it OFF for a couple of weeks EVERY summer. It is advisable not to drink the water unless purified. Another thing is the unacceptable level of corruption in government as compared to here. Short life spans. 
Sign up for a two-week course in Moscow and see what you think. I spent a month there in 2003 at a school in Moscow.  Just checked it and it is still there at  Learn Russian language in Moscow, Russia - Home . I am even in one of the photos on the main page!

----------


## gRomoZeka

I agree with those, who say that you should go for a visit first. Maybe as an English language tutor (there are always vacancies in various language schools). To make your experience more extreme and authentic move in in winter.  ::  You'll get a feel for people, way of life, living conditions. Then you'll be able to make an informed decision.  

> >tips or suggestions regarding emigration
> For instance, in Moscow the hot water system is city-wide, not heated in each individual building as it is here. [...]Short life spans.

 Water is not a problem, you always can buy a boiler and have your own supply of hot water. BTW, the good side of centralised water system is that hot water does not run cold, however long you use it. If anything it gets hotter in the process. 
And I hope that short life spans are not contagious.  ::

----------


## delog

> To make your experience more extreme and authentic move in in winter.

 Ахаха, у меня за окном сейчас -42°С, представляю себе, как тут техасец в кроссовках будет наяривать  ::   

> Probably an extremely high percentage of things you take for granted here are not available there. For instance, in Moscow the hot water system is city-wide, not heated in each individual building as it is here.

 Well, it's difficult to call problem. Leaking roofs are better fit for example. Or incompetent people almost in all segments, starting from plumbing specialist (хе-хе, у вас они специалистами называются) and ending with doctors. Or buses packed with people. Or roads turned the rivers after each rain. Or street gangs that suggest to part with yours mobile. And so forth.  

> I've spoken with one of my friends who lives in Moscow, and he says that public school students would not be that interested in learning English anyway. With that knowledge, I think that teaching in a private school might be a better idea. What do you guys think?

 I think you should go to Moscow... which is located in your state Texas. Hehe... Now seriously. Firstly, if you really have an obsession to live here, you'd better live in Moscow, because Moscow and Russia are different things. Secondly, never try to get a teacher's position. If you want to teach English, then be a tutor, you definitely will be command popularity, if you'll position yourself as a native English speaker.

----------


## Robert Swain

> >tips or suggestions regarding emigration
> My suggestion -- forget about it. Russia these days is no place to live. Especially if you have had the luxury of living in the US. Have you even been there on a visit? Probably an extremely high percentage of things you take for granted here are not available there. For instance, in Moscow the hot water system is city-wide, not heated in each individual building as it is here. And they turn it OFF for a couple of weeks EVERY summer. It is advisable not to drink the water unless purified. Another thing is the unacceptable level of corruption in government as compared to here. Short life spans. 
> Sign up for a two-week course in Moscow and see what you think. I spent a month there in 2003 at a school in Moscow.  Just checked it and it is still there at  Learn Russian language in Moscow, Russia - Home . I am even in one of the photos on the main page!

 I can accept not having luxuries.  That isn't a problem at all.   

> Ахаха, у меня за окном сейчас -42°С, представляю себе, как тут техасец в кроссовках будет наяривать

 I am used to cold weather, I like it when it gets cold in Texas.  I would be able to adjust to Russian climate very easily.

----------


## Zubr

I think every male citizen in russia has to serve one or two year in the army, unless he has some good reasons not to. Is that right? And does it concern immigrants too?
Anyway I don't understand why everyone try to convince this guy to forget about this idea. A lot of people do live in Russia and they weren't that unhappy last time I checked.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Anyway I don't understand why everyone try to convince this guy to forget about this idea.

 I don't! I think he should try it if it is his dream, or he'll regert about not trying for the rest of his life. 
We just want him to be prepared.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

It's like my friend's saying about his wedding, "I don't actually quite feel like becoming a family man, I just wanna try it and see what it looks like, so that in a couple of years I'll be able to say 'I have this experience!' "  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> I think every male citizen in russia has to serve one or two year in the army, unless he has some good reasons not to. Is that right? And does it concern immigrants too?

 Not if he is already 28 y.o. OR has served in the  military of another country. Some Russians Jews apply for Israeli citizenship, do a short tour of duty in the Israeli army, and then go back to Russia knowing they will never be drafted. Some young Russians in the Pechora district of the Pskov Region serve in the Estonian army for the same purpose.    

> I am used to cold weather, I like it when it gets cold in Texas.  I would be able to adjust to Russian climate very easily.

  I don't want to discourage you, but Russian cold weather is not the same as Texan cold weather... Have you ever tried spending a winter in Alaska or northern Canada?  That may give you some idea of what the Russian winter is like.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Not if he is already 28 y.o. OR has served in the  military of another country.

 Considering that Robert Swain needs some time to learn Russian, and then he has to wait another 5 years to apply for citizenship, I'd say he's pretty safe even if he's around 20 now. )

----------


## sperk

he seem pretty gung-ho, maybe he'd relish serving in the Russian military to deepen his experience of his new родина.

----------


## Ramil

Before you set your head to stone about moving to Moscow (and generally -- to Russia) I suggest you to came here for a visit. Stay a couple of weeks (but not in the hotel, but rent an apartment instead) - just to 'feel' it. It's not that bad as they try to tell you. Of course, Moscow is an expensive city to live in (probably will cost you more than your present living in Texas). Buying a tiny apartment at a shabby Moscow suburb will cost you no less than $100,000 - $120,000, if you plan to live near the center it could go as high as several million.
This is the primary difficulty -- finding a place to live in. You can rent some, I suppose (monthly cost is around $1,200). Being an expensive city, Moscow is also a very convenient place if you don't count ecology (5 million cars make the air a little bit poor with oxygen sometimes). You can find any service, any merchandise even at 4 a.m. if you really want to. Despite anything, living in Moscow does not differ all that much from living in any other large city in the world, I think that you'll face all the same difficulties and the same problems. In some respects Moscow can even be a better choice.
So, if you don't plan to open an own business here (which I strongly advise against without first understanding Russian realities here) you can come here without any fear.
There's one thing I should probably warn you about - don't ever expect any official to do what's he expected to do. Don't be surprised if they don't.

----------


## Eric C.

> There's one thing I should probably warn you about - don't ever expect any official to do what he's expected to do. Don't be surprised if they don't.

 LOL
True.

----------


## Hanna

Robert I saw in the other thread that you are 15. If you still want to do this after you have finished college and visited Russia, then go ahead - and people will take you seriously.  In the meantime, study Russian. * 
@Ramil:  @ USD 1200 /month for a small, bad flat you say? And USD 200k to buy a small flat in the suburb...*   
That does NOT add up with my understanding of average incomes in Russia... Unless regular people spend most of their income on their rent? Either I am misunderstanding what incomes people have, or the housing situation is absolutely hellish.

----------


## Ramil

> Robert I saw in the other thread that you are 15. If you still want to do this after you have finished college and visited Russia, then go ahead - and people will take you seriously.  In the meantime, study Russian. * 
> @Ramil:  @ USD 1200 /month for a small, bad flat you say? And USD 200k to buy a small flat in the suburb...*   
> That does NOT add up with my understanding of average incomes in Russia... Unless regular people spend most of their income on their rent? Either I am misunderstanding what incomes people have, or the housing situation is absolutely hellish.

 I was talking about Moscow. Once you're past the Moscow Automobile Ring Road those prices go lower and lower.
But in Moscow, apartments ARE expensive. If you don't happen to own one (back from the Soviet era) you're going to spend quite a lot of money for your living place there. No wonder, that buying an apartment (even with a loan) is nearly impossible task for many. An average 2 room flat within the third transportation ring will cost you about 7 to 9 million Roubles ($250k-300k).
If you want the same flat within the Garden Ring the price would start at 20-25 million ($650k-850k) and can go even higher than that.

----------


## Romik

That residential conditions also cause the corruption.

----------


## delog

Hm... *Hanna*, you ask many questions about Russia and always informed in last events. You want emigrate to Russia?  ::   

> That does NOT add up with my understanding of average incomes in Russia...

 Russia is the largest country in the world. And Russia ranks sixth in the world for the price per square meter of dwelling space. This fact don't add up with common sense. I think, you should begin from this.  ::  By the way, how much costs square meter of dwelling space in London? I suppose London is one of the most expensive cities in the world.

----------


## Romik

> Hm... *Hanna*, you ask many questions about Russia and always informed in last events. You want emigrate to Russia?  
> Russia is the largest country in the world. And Russia ranks sixth in the world for the price per square meter of dwelling space. This fact don't add up with common sense. I think, you should begin from this.  By the way, how much costs square meter of dwelling space in London? I suppose London is one of the most expensive cities in the world.

 The question is how the prices correspondent with average incomes (доход людей)? London apparently is expensive but people there earn a big deal more.  
As you mentioned -42°С out your window, apparently you live somewhere in Siberia, how is life there? Is property affordable to people?

----------


## Thinker

I do not understand Americans who want to live in Russia. It is very criminal country now. If you do not know russian laws, you may lose all your money in few days. Renting a place for living is most dangerous. One half of offers are from criminals. Excuse my English, it is not native language.

----------


## Lampada

> I do not understand Americans who want to live in Russia. It is very criminal country now. If you do not know russian laws, you may lose all your money in few days. Renting a place for living is most dangerous. One half of offers are from criminals. Excuse my English, it is not native language.

 Что, в России нельзя сейчас найти ничего хорошего?

----------


## Thinker

> Что, в России нельзя сейчас найти ничего хорошего?

 Можно, но всюду кидалово. Особенно для приезжих. На моей практике половина товарищей, переезжающих в другой город сталкивались с кидаловом по съему квартиры. И не отсудили нечего, там ловкие мошенники сидят. И ведь все были россиянами. Что будет с иностранцами даже предположить трудно. Я сам сейчас половину своего времени на всякие разборки трачу, так как кругом бардак и полное несоблюдение прав по всем направлениям. Я из Екатеринбурга. Может в других городах лучше ситуация. Но если нет хороших знакомых в России, которые все тут организуют, даже думать не стоит сюда ехать.

----------


## Hanna

Yes exactly - people who have said that London is expensive are right. It is very expensive. But many people also make a lot of money. For example, I have a good salary, so even though my rent is terrible, it's still less than 1/4 of what I earn. Most of the reason for my high rent is because I live in a very good area. The actual flat is quite small and has not been renovated since the 1990s. Also, my landlord is a very nice man who has not raised the rent for as long as I've lived here. When I move out, he can probably rent it out for almost 2 times what I pay, if he renovates it first.  
Also, England has a system whereby poor people and others who really need it, get a "council flat" - a flat that is owned by the local municipal authorities (council). For those who qualify, the rent is very low...  Some young girls get themselves pregnant just to get a flat like that. The areas with such flats are not very nice though. 
But I have heard that the housing situation in Russia is REALLY problematic, so I guess it's not a surprise. 
A while back someone here explained about how people had bought their old state allocated flats. Good for those who bought it I guess... I awful luck for those who couldn't buy at the time. I bet it's a lot more expensive now than it was in that initial opportunity.  
What about building new flats? Are they a lot better than older ones? More expensive? And does anyone still live in communal flats or has that system stopped? If it is still around, I guess it must be a cheap option, right? In Russia, do most people have their own washing machines, or do you share them between flats in one building?  _Sweden has a totally insane old socialist system that means you can get a fantastic flat to rent for a very reasonable price if you are lucky, cheat the bureacratic system or even put some money under the table. It's open for terrible exploitation.... but no government can remove it because they would be guaranteed to lose the next election if they did. I plan to "take advantage" of this system when I return later this year, it's just too good not to...._   

> Hm... *Hanna*, you ask many questions about Russia and always informed in last events. You want emigrate to Russia?

 Probably not.... but if somebody gave me a great job offer, or I met "Mr Right" and he happened to be Russian... then I would *consider* it. It doesn't seem like an "easy" country to live in though. Lots of visa trouble for foreigners (not like EU where I don't need a visa). And I don't know the language well, and there are some problems which I probably wouldn't quite know how to handle - corruption, bureacracy and much more that people have mentioned here. So I would be quite careful before I decided to move to Russia! Western Russia is quite close to Scandinavia though, the weather is familiar to me and it is a very exciting and interesting country. I have some Swedish and Finnish friends who live or have lived in St Petersburg and they like(d) it and survived  ::  
But really, I haven't visited Russia for a VERY long time, so I basically couldn't say until I've seen what it's like nowadays.

----------


## Pavelov

What do you need to immigrate to Russia?   Job offer?   I think it is not as bad as one would assume although I am inclined to consider it as a police state but many countries are police states now.   I would prefer Russia all things being similar or equal as it may.    
Police states now - U.S., Britain, Canada, Germany, Sweden etc.    
I would consider Denmark but I think they have strict controls now and in EU but not part of eurozone so maybe they leave the EU.    
Maybe I could befriend many Russians and obtain 'connections?'  ::

----------


## Kushnikov

What is a nice common area to live in, when moving to Russia? 
I assume some place near Moscow? Vladimir, Yaroslavl', Tambov?

----------


## Windup Merchantski

> That does NOT add up with my understanding of average incomes in Russia...

 Maybe your understanding of average income in Russia is out of touch with reality. Hint: study the tax system. 
On the subject: I know loads of retired Britons who have made Egypt their home. So why not retire and come to Russia, what's wrong with that?

----------


## Slavsia.rus

If you are used to living in the U.S.A than I would HIGHLY advise not moving to the Russian Federation. I am moving back with my wife and fist daughter becuase its where my wife and I grew up and things here the the U.S are becoming way to bad and we need to get out before we lose everything we've worked for over here. In Russia we have a life established still and family and friends. But... we're used to the conditions in Russia. We were born and Raised our whole lives pretty much there so it wouldn't be much a shell shock for us. You won't make enough money as a teacher to live... So i would suggest visiting and living in Russia for six months or so and see how you like it before making it a permanate move.

----------


## Hanna

> Maybe your understanding of average income in Russia is out of touch with reality. Hint: study the tax system. 
> On the subject: I know loads of retired Britons who have made Egypt their home. So why not retire and come to Russia, what's wrong with that?

 That is a very attractive idea. But by the time I retire Russia might be as expensive as the rest of Europe. 
I hear it's not very cheap at the moment although perhaps cheaper than Scandinavia or the UK.

----------


## Ramil

> That is a very attractive idea. But by the time I retire Russia might be as expensive as the rest of Europe. 
> I hear it's not very cheap at the moment although perhaps cheaper than Scandinavia or the UK.

 It's pretty cheap unless you want to live in Moscow, St. Petersburg or any other large city.
You can go to some rural area and live there. For pennies.  ::  (bring those pennies with you though).

----------


## Hanna

Windup Merchantski, are you referring to the fact that people are dodging the taxes?

----------


## Eric C.

> It's pretty cheap unless you want to live in Moscow, St. Petersburg or any other large city.
> You can go to some rural area and live there. For pennies.  (bring those pennies with you though).

 And everything you'd like to buy for them as well, lol

----------


## MrWildBee

> As you saw in the subject, I want to become a Russian citizen when I am older.  I think I would like to be a teacher of English in a public school and then privately tutor students in the Russian language for an extra fee. 
> I need a lot of help with figuring out my plans,  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
> So far, my plan is to get a degree in the Russian language and in education while I'm in America.  Then I'll stay in America long enough to pay off my student loans, being a teacher of the Russian language (or possibly history.) 
> Once I am fluent in the Russian language, I want to move to Russia.  Moscow specifically. 
> I am pretty sure I understand citizenship laws.  The rules are I have to 1) Speak Russian, 2) Have a work Visa, 3) Not commit any crime, 4) Become naturalized by living in the Russian Federation for at least 5 years. 
> I am currently learning the Russian language.  I don't know very much of it, but I am studying it every day and I hope to be fluent within the next decade. 
> ANY tips or suggestions regarding emigration to the Russian Federation would be GREATLY appreciated. 
> *Edit* 
> It has come to my attention that I've posted this in the wrong section.  I apologize.  Any advice would still be appreciated.

 Are you mad, man?  ::  Did you know what is - life in Russia? 
"Russian culture is great, russian Soul is deep and mystical". IT WAS!!! Now there is NO MORE!!! IT FINISHED!!! All that I see around me - degraded, drunken people. They didn't love their home, they do not care what happens around them. They are primitive barbarians. Are not everybody, but very much people live as they. You are extremal, my friend! I live in Russia, I am russian, I know what I talk about... Contemporary russian culture - is shame. Unfortunately... Как говорят, у нас жизнь - не сахар.

----------


## Ramil

> Are you mad, man?  Did you know what is - life in Russia? 
> "Russian culture is great, russian Soul is deep and mystical". IT WAS!!! Now there is NO MORE!!! IT FINISHED!!! All that I see around me - degraded, drunken people. They didn't love their home, they do not care what happens around them. They are primitive barbarians. Are not everybody, but very much people live as they. You are extremal, my friend! I live in Russia, I am russian, I know what I talk about... Contemporary russian culture - is shame. Unfortunately... Как говорят, у нас жизнь - не сахар.

 Вот почитаешь и ужаснёшься. Неужели, прям-таки, все - деградировавшие пьяницы и примитивные варвары? Что же вы, уважаемый, делаете на этом форуме, а не бухаете, как все россияне? Что же до ваших впечатлений - то, смею уверить, это явление универсальное - погуглите первую ссылку на запрос 95%. То есть, это не только в России так, это везде так. И та страна, откуда этот человек хочет уехать - не исключение.

----------

